# quel disque dur externe 2,5 pouce firewire 800?



## capitaine.banane (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un DD externe 2,5 pouce autoalimenté pour travailler mes photos sur lightroom, j'ai un macbook pro avec prise firewire 800 et j'hésite entre les disques:

macway safedisk mini 2 500go

western digital my passport studio 500go

quel est le plus performant?

y a t'il d'autres choix?

merci


----------



## divoli (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui, ma préférence va clairement à celui-ci, dont je possède quelques exemplaires:
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11085

Il vaut 10 &#8364; de plus que les deux autres, mais il est d'excellente qualité et est garanti durant 3 ans (contrairement aux deux autres qui ne sont garantis que durant 1 an).

Il doit y en avoir quelques autres, mais je ne les ai pas en tête.


----------



## capitaine.banane (17 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ma préférence va clairement à celui-ci, dont je possède quelques exemplaires:
> http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11085
> 
> Il vaut 10  de plus que les deux autres, mais il est d'excellente qualité et est garanti durant 3 ans (contrairement aux deux autres qui ne sont garantis que durant 1 an).
> ...




merci de ta réponse. Concernant les performances par rapport aux deux autres?


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2009)

Perso j'achète séparément boitier et DD, comme ça je choisi vraiment le DD qui est dans le boitier. Et je ne prend que des boitiers avec puces Oxford


----------



## jonath29 (17 Juillet 2009)

Je me pose exactement la meme question que toi, mon choix se porterais plus vers le WD mais j'ai vu un test sur macgeneration que pour l'utilisation en firewire, il fallait le connecter aussi à l'usb et que en fait les debits sont pas beaucoup plus important qu' en usb simple...

Par contre je sais pas ce que valent les disque dur externe c'est macway qui les fabrique apparament...

chez macway je pense à celui ci: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...e-400-firewire800-et-usb-20-sata-interne.html

je sais pas ce que ca vaut...


----------



## jonath29 (17 Juillet 2009)

un pti up svp si qqun connait les DD aluslim de macway  pour nous dire ce qu'il en pense car ya une promo 10 de reduction, ca finit dans 1h..


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2009)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> merci de ta réponse. Concernant les performances par rapport aux deux autres?



Je connais mal les deux autres, et je n'ai pas de test comparatif sous la main, donc je ne peux pas te répondre en comparaison.

Les LaCie Rugged sont performants, solides et fiables. Ils sont garantis 3 ans, ce qui te laisse une certaine tranquillité d'esprit.
Et dans 3 ans, puisque tu recherches les performances, il y en aura des plus performants, avec de nouvelles normes et de nouvelles connectiques (d'autant que ton MBP aura lui aussi pris un coup de vieux).

A noter que tu peux opter pour ce LaCie Rudged là; il a un DD de moindre capacité (320 Go), mais une vitesse de 7200 rpm (contrairement au trois autres; 5400 rpm). Intéressant si le DD de ton MBP est également à 7200 rpm.


----------



## jonath29 (17 Juillet 2009)

LE WD studio est garantit 5ans !!!
Cependant j'ai lu sur internet qu'il y avait pas mal de petits pb avec les WD passport my essential seulement je sais pas si ca va mieu sur cette version....

Si on pouvait avoir quelques retours...


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2009)

jonath29 a dit:


> LE WD studio est garantit 5ans !!!



Sur le lien indiqué par Capitaine.banane (qui renvoie vers le site de la Fnac), c'est bien marqué "garanti un an". 

Je n'a jamais vu de DD portable garanti (de base) plus de deux ans. Les LaCie Rugged font exception avec leur garantie de trois ans. 

Mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste des DD, hein...


----------



## jonath29 (18 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Sur le lien indiqué par Capitaine.banane (qui renvoie vers le site de la Fnac), c'est bien marqué "garanti un an".
> 
> Je n'a jamais vu de DD portable garanti (de base) plus de deux ans. Les LaCie Rugged font exception avec leur garantie de trois ans.
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste des DD, hein...



CF : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131949/500-go-pour-les-western-digital-my-passport

sinon j'ai une petite question si le dd a un port firewire 400 on peux le connecté au mpb 13pouces qui possede un firewire  800???


----------



## capitaine.banane (18 Juillet 2009)

merci

j'ai trouvé pas mal d'infos ici:

macworld

dont les super disques owc et g-drive mais introuvable en france hélas...

Sinon les performances semblent quand meme varier pas mal d'un modele à l'autre, aussi le lacie à 7200 tr/min peut etre intéressant. Il faudrait aussi voir les performances des macway...

---------- Post added at 23h41 ---------- Previous post was at 23h36 ----------

un test du lacie.

Qui semble sous entendre que c'est l'interface qui limite les débits. Mais un 5400 tours est il plus performant en firewire 800 qu'en 400 ou a t'on besoin d'un 7200 tr/m pour exploiter le firewire 800?

---------- Post added at 23h48 ---------- Previous post was at 23h41 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Sur le lien indiqué par Capitaine.banane (qui renvoie vers le site de la Fnac), c'est bien marqué "garanti un an".
> 
> Je n'a jamais vu de DD portable garanti (de base) plus de deux ans. Les LaCie Rugged font exception avec leur garantie de trois ans.
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste des DD, hein...



ca doit etre 1 an par la fnac et le reste par WD


----------



## jonath29 (18 Juillet 2009)

Oui c'est une garantie 5 ans constructeur.

J'ai egalement vue le lacie little disk
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TV836ZM/A?mco=NDg3MzMxNA

Qui est plus beau et moins cher que le rugged, seulement il est firewire 400 et il possede 2 port firewire mais je sais pas a quoi cela sert, si qqun sait??
Et aussi je sais pas si il est auto alimenté en firewire...

Et derniere question est ce qu'on peux le brancher sur un mbp qui possede un port firewire 800 me semble t il ???


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2009)

J'aurais tendance à dire que si tu cherches vraiment les performances et que tu es très exigeant, il faudrait te diriger vers un disque dur 3,5".

Le DD portables sont surtout des disques d'appoint, créés d'abord pour être transportés facilement, mais avec leur limite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h04 ----------




jonath29 a dit:


> J'ai egalement vue le lacie little disk
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TV836ZM/A?mco=NDg3MzMxNA
> 
> Qui est plus beau et moins cher que le rugged, seulement il est firewire 400 et il possede 2 port firewire mais je sais pas a quoi cela sert, si qqun sait??


A le chainer, c'est-à-dire brancher d'autres DD firewire dessus.



jonath29 a dit:


> Et derniere question est ce qu'on peux le brancher sur un mbp qui possede un port firewire 800 me semble t il ???


Oui, il suffit d'acheter un adaptateur ou un cable adapté.


----------



## arturus (18 Juillet 2009)

Perso j'ai deux dd Western digital avec lesquels je n'ai jamais eut aucun probleme

4 ans que j'ai un model 250 GO et 2 ans mon model 500 GO.

Le 500 Go est déja tombé plusieurs fois de mon bureau ( deux fois) il est en platique et tiens le coup, il marche niquel.


Apres le design de laCie est particulier mais bon garantie trois ans....

Quand au dd macway ils ont un bon écho dans la presse mac.


----------



## jonath29 (18 Juillet 2009)

Arturus, toi c'est des 3,5pouces non??
Moi mon WD 250 my book, à planté cette semaine: impossible détre reconnu ni sur le poste de travail plus rien je comprend pas...


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2009)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> merci
> 
> j'ai trouvé pas mal d'infos ici:
> 
> ...



OWC est mon principal fournisseur. Peu importe qu'ils soient aux US, je veux de la qualité 

Et avec le cours du dollar actuel, les prix restent raisonnables avec le port. En général je groupe les commandes avec des amis ou mon club Apple.


----------



## jonath29 (18 Juillet 2009)

En parlant d'OWC, tu parles de ce model: http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/firewire/on-the-go

et ils livrent en cb de tps en general?


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2009)

jonath29 a dit:


> En parlant d'OWC, tu parles de ce model: http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/firewire/on-the-go
> 
> et ils livrent en cb de tps en general?



Par exemple, mais perso je prends des boitiers Alu depuis que je n'ai plus de Mac translucide 

Les délais dépendent mais une semaine max en général. Perso je prend Fedex. Une fois ça a même mis moins de 48 heures (ils devaient être à fond je pense).


----------



## jonath29 (18 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Par exemple, mais perso je prends des boitiers Alu depuis que je n'ai plus de Mac translucide
> 
> Les délais dépendent mais une semaine max en général. Perso je prend Fedex. Une fois ça a même mis moins de 48 heures (ils devaient être à fond je pense).



En firewire 2,5" il y a que les boitier translucide je crois...


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2009)

jonath29 a dit:


> En firewire 2,5" il y a que les boitier translucide je crois...



Ha oui je crois qu'ils en avaient un autre avant. Mais en effet la dernière fois, j'ai commandé celui de Radtech (en FW800/USB2/eSata, c'est un autre de mes revendeurs favoris aux US), et j'en suis tout aussi content. Je l'utilise régulièrement et ça booste même avec l'ancien DD de mon MBP


----------



## colbosc (23 Juillet 2009)

Le WD Passport Studio 500 FW800 est bien garanti 5 ans. Mais il y a un petit problème, sur 3 macs différents, le FW ne tient pas alors que tout va bien en usb2 !
Commandé sur Amazon (129), j'ai retourné le premier en pensant à une panne : que ce soit de la copie de plusieurs Go de fichiers, de sauvegarde TM ou de clone, impossible de le faire avec le FW800 ou le câble qui passe de 800 à 400. PAr contre, ok en usb2.
Amazon, m'a envoyé un nouvel exemplaire et il se passe la même chose : le disque devient "muet" après quelques minutes et bloque le finder si on cherche à arrêter la sauvegarde.
Avec 2 exemplaires, sur 1 iMac en 800 et 400, un Mini en 800 et un MB en 400, c'est étrange. D'ailleurs, le technicien du support WD m'a parlé d'un problème d'alimentation insuffisante qui peut être compensé par un câble avec une double connexion sur le mac (FW800-USB2) !


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2009)

C'est quand même un fabricant plus coutumier du monde PC que Mac. M'étonne pas qu'ils gèrent mal l'alim en Firewire ...


----------

